# meet my future ex wife...you're welcome!



## tooltimekeith (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

I just saw this early today on YouTube….and I forgot to tell my current wife I'm leaving her. Drats!


----------



## weldoman (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow, what a woman!


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

I wonder if she would consider running for president. Just imagine the first president since honest Abe that had held a real job.


----------



## macatlin1 (May 5, 2010)

Beats the hell out of fat old men with gray hair…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I would love for her to expend her energy on ME!!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

HEY! You guys quit drooling ove the future Mrs Joe in 10aSEE !


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

Someone should offer her membership of LJs asap!!
Jim


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I would like to see her jigs. Did I say that right?


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Great Googly Moogly!

I'm in love!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

America needs more good looking woodworkers.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not sure what it says about me, but I was turned on most by the bandsaw!


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

BEST link of the day! I'm both shocked and in awe! Fantastic! Brains, talent and incredible beauty all wrapped up in a wonderful personality. God's gift to the woodcraft!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

God's gift to the woodcraft! 
Amen

Well, it seems that she got it all.


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

She worked under Mike Jarvi, hell of a person to learn from


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Mr. Jarvi sure inhales a lot of sawdust.


----------



## JamesT (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm 73. What's the big deal?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I like very much what Mike Jarvi does and his style, I am a fan


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, what a babe haha This motivates me to get my fiance interested in woodworking


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

More power to her,she can do more than many of us and enjoys it. She makes some beautiful pieces too.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Guess that old Stumpy may have a competitor. LOOK OUT STUMPS!
Bill


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

A bit of hope for us single guys


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Reminds me of my oldest daughter before she got sidetracked by kids and grandkids. Second time I have
watched that Jarvis bench, got more out of it this time. You can tell he spent a lot of time developing that
process and jigs to make it. Might have to try that manana. Greta has spent a few dollars and time on that
shop, and it looks like a clone of Jarvis shop, but with her own ideas added. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I hope all ya'll above can cook, wash dishes and run the kids to school… cause I think that is what she might be looking for.

+1 to marcus..


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Joey, I'll be happy to cook, wash, and take care of the kids as long as she lets me get into her… er… shop on a regular basis.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Why isn't it showing up for me on my phone?? Post a link please!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I personally enjoy seeing the obvious passion she has for her art. 
It's not often you find *anyone* with this extraordinary dedication and commitment, let alone a very attractive woman. 
I appreciate that she didn't let that latter part get in the way of her (male-dominated) endeavors.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

DS251: You are so right. It's not like she's just some blonde bimbo pretending to be a woodworker to garner male attention. Her intelligence, knowledge, skill, and dedication to her work are obvious. The fact that it's all wrapped in such a pretty package just makes it even more special.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*Charlie * ABSOLUTELY


----------



## mds2 (Jan 28, 2013)

DS251 you nailed it. I think it is kind of pathetic that everyone is tripping over themselves to ogle a pretty girl. I'm more interested in the furniture she makes and how it is constructed.


----------



## crmitchell (Jan 13, 2013)

Beware of the woman who has more tools that you do …..............she might take yours…......


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Her designs are in a different style than her employer's
designs. That's a good point of distinction for marketing
her own stuff.

One perhaps little-known axiom of selling art is that 
good looking artists are easier to market.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm in love…. lol


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Sprucegum, Dwight Eisenhower might have something to say about your presidents with a real job comment.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Something about her I like but I can't put a finger on it…........


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

What might have been….........


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm 73. What's the big deal?

Come on James. Nobody's ever that old! I've been please to see a number of women around this forum. I've run into a few ladies who are interested in woodworking, but no Gretas just yet. There's no law that says woodworking is just for us ugly guys.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

I would love for those of you who have stated any innuendos to please remove them, if that is possible. I think we would all love to have daughters to be like this young lady. Not sure any of us would want our daughters to be spoken of this way.

Plus this is not very inviting for the females currently on the site, or for Greta, if she ever wanted to join.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

My wife is laughing at your comments *ToddBJ* and saying some innuendos I really can't post. Speaking on the behalf of women is rather patronizing BTW.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Joey, my comments are not insulting or patronizing. I am trying to be considerate towards others. I'm not sure that is something that should be laughed at.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

my comments are not insulting or patronizing.

I think they are, have you ever eavesdrop on a conversation between women? They can be more raunchy than a pack of construction workers.

On the other hand, it is great that this young lady is doing what she loves and it is accomplished at doing it, but do not for a minute think she is not milking her appearance a bit. Have you visited her site? Click on "about me" and tell me she did not get those shots professionally made. The torn jeans, the B&W shots, etc.

I think you need to lighten up a bit, I am sure no one here meant any offense.

By the way, I too do not see what is the big deal. You would think no one here has seen a pretty woman before, or that condescendingly she is somehow special because she is doing "mans" work.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I just re-read the comments with my wife. Apart from one not very rude, and obviously humorous innuendo (which loving to build them, and seeing what she has built, I would love to see her jigs too), one pretty direct statement (we should leave it up to Greta to decide if "use your energy on me" is a good pick up line or not) and a little banter about gender role reversal, it seems quite polite, and all positive… Folks are complimenting her good looks, shop, bandsaw, her furniture, the person she apprenticed under, and dare I say again.. her good looks. Some have professed that they have or would like to fall in love with her. I have employed three women carpenters, and have learned from them, first hand, the challenges of succeeding in a traditionally male dominated craft, so I am speaking from a place of experience. If you check my projects page you will see that me and my wife are going to have to teach my daughter how to handle all the gracious, humorous, and different comments and attempts to get the attention of a beautiful and talented women. My daughter will be like this lady, and will be spoken about this way, and if all she ever hears is the types of statements made above, It will be some different planet shes on. So be specific about what* you* find insulting, that is fine,.. *BUT to say on the behalf of all women what is inviting, if they will join, or if they would be offended or not by any of the above comments IS PATRONIZING…* in my wife's humble opinion.. who on your behalf I have asked to stop laughing.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

So would it be offensive I said I would like to planer?


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

So would it be offensive I said I would like to planer?

LOL…...


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*rocky*

Why you would want to change the thickness on her?? but I guess You'll hafta ask *Joein10nasee* if it is offensive… it is apparently his wife.  or maybe -8-<


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Statement of the month goes to RockyTopScott.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok now I am thinking I would mortiser.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

You are on a roll Rocky….LOL


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Been there, done that… over 40 years ago! I was a young, good looking woman (also smart, successful, and good at what I did) in a male dominated job. These types of pathetic attempts at humor were tiresome when they were directed at me day after day back then. They are still pathetic and tiresome today. How about showing some respect for her successes and accomplishments in design and furniture making as well as for her as a person?

Nice try, ToddJB. I read your words as speaking up as an example to steer the discussion in a more respectful direction, not patronizing or speaking for me.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

How about showing some respect for her successes and accomplishments in design and furniture making as well as for her as a person?

Are you kidding? The guys have been gushing about her last night and all day…..So ok, I will be the first one to say it, if this woman was fat and ugly it would not have made the news. The only thing that makes her special are her looks and the fact she is working in a field not typical for women. Her furniture is nice but not all that, besides I know I could not lift one of those slabs by myself, so I am sure she is getting help. In addition she is banking on her looks, do a google search of her images and there are plenty which are down right made to appeal to men…

As they say, you can't have your cake and eat it too…..


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

Joey and Jorge, I stand by my previous comments, because I believe they are good and true. But I will choose not to comment any more on this forum topic, because I feel I have expressed myself and do want to bicker. You are more than welcome to PM me if you would like to discuss this further.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I have one more that is REALLY good but would get me banned.

PM me if you would like to hear it.

Did I say it was REALLY GOOD


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Todd, it really is not that important. Certainly not something that requires PMs. We have a saying in Mexico that loosely translated means, "don't sweat other people's fever." If it is not directly involving me, I tend to live and let live.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

There's a lot of sensitivity here…get over yourselves…. Even the anchor women at the end of the video clip comment on her looks…

Here is her website….and yeah she is hot !!.....and very talented

http://www.gretadeparry.com/home


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Sorry Linda Carter, I now have a new vision when I hear the term "Wonder Women"!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I think Don W summed it up nicely.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Let's take it up a notch. Who will step up?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Every time I see a woman with the knees worn out of her jeans , I think the same thing…









....a stitch in time saves nine !........ or something like that : )


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

If ever there was proof that a pretty girl can turn guys to mush, this is it. I can't believe someone from the safety police hasn't mentioned that at 0:18 she's pushing that slab through the table saw with her hand (gloved no less) directly inline with the saw blade.

Still, I wouldn't kick her out of the shop for unsafe table saw practices, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## muddyboggy (Feb 2, 2013)

This girls has some terrific skills. She was also written up in Cover Stand magazine, something most woodworkers never achieve!


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

*muleskinner* I would still date her with 9 fingers…. but in my shop she would still get written up for that…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

call me old fashion, but not sure I could marry a girl who could show me up in the shop.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

If she markets herself as sexy, and hopes to profit from it, then she would have no business being offended by it. How many of us here has a thousand pictures of ourselves on our own web pages?

She is not your daughter, your wife…she doesn't need protection. She's stepping out there all on her own.

That said, care must be taken for gentlemanly woodworkers to not lower themselves to baser creatures…and I think, on the whole, the boys have been quite tame in that regard.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Is it odd there have been no similar complaints about Tommy McDonald? I don't see much difference and both have a lot of photos of themselves on their web sites. It's okay to be a physically attractive woodworker if you're male but not if you're female? Why's no one talking about her work and what she makes?

Personally I hope she's a roaring success. She seems to be on the right track and has managed to accumulate a very well equipped shop. She also looks comfortable and competent when using her tools, something I can't say about some well known woodworkers.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

PR for McDonald is different since pictures of himself bring about viewership for his show, where there are more people than just Tommy relying upon his success. That would not be true for Greta, though I could see such a path leading her toward something similar to what Tommy has.

If somebody derives fame or money by using sex as a marketing tool, then that person is also free to experience the consequential catcalls and whistles from interested onlookers. They don't need protection like our daughters do.

The degree of morality or immorality that exists when LJs look at somebody like Greta and publicly proclaim their "woody" fantasies with her is an entirely different matter.


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, I'm not so insecure as to be intimidated by a pretty lady who's better at shop stuff than I am. She's also seems to be a better marketer of her work. I was just looking at her Etsy shop and she's not at all shy about asking a tidy price for her work. Those concrete seat stools run $350 each. You put in a day's work, you ought to get paid for it.

I just started following her on Twitter. Should we let her know she's getting so much interest over here?


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, IMO there has been a lot of assumptions here. For example, look at the video of the Jarvi bench and look at her TV video, doesn't that look a lot like Jarvi's shop? Same saw mill, same forklift, same chain saw….There is a lot of PR involved and I am starting to think this is not her shop.

This is no way takes anything away from her accomplishments, but in the end I am thinking there is much ado about nothing here. Cosmic has put it very well, you put yourself out there, and you use your appearance as a marketing tool, then you can't be surprised when some of the responses are not focused on your wood work.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Recently my 4-year-old twin nephews had a birthday party, and the main event was an appearance by a gentleman who has a mobile petting zoo. He brings a pony and a couple of goats and other small animals for kids to ride and play with. It's a cute idea, and the kids love it. But it just so happens the guy looks like a cross between a GQ model and a professional bodybuilder. All the moms and grandmas were smiling, laughing, and making risque remarks about it for weeks after the party. As far as I know, no men took offense.

I fully understand and respect Mary Anne's desire for women in predominately male fields to be treated as just another *person* doing the job they want to do. If that is a woman's preference, and that is how she conducts herself, then that is how she should be treated.

But I have to agree with comments made by Jay and Jorge. Clearly, many physically attractive people use their looks to their advantage. I say more power to them if that is their choice. Most all adults, married or single, straight or gay, have an appreciation for beautiful people of whichever gender they are oriented towards. When one person is clearly playing up his or her looks, and another person comments about it, I don't think any injustice has been committed.

As Jorge pointed out, the main point of this video is that this petite, attractive woman is excelling in a predominately male field. If anyone thinks it is just a story about a woodworker, I think they are kidding themselves. And as Jay said, the comments have been pretty tame.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Ya* jorge*... ask danica about it… she has used the "whole" package quite successfully. And works outta dale jr and tony stewart's shop. All Greta needs is a go daddy sponsorship.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

I just noticed that the picture that I am about to post has already been posted. I'll post it anyways! 










besides I know I could not lift one of those slabs by myself, so I am sure she is getting help.

Yea she may need some help lifting those slabs, but I don't doubt any of her hard work. I mean…check out those arm muscles  She would put some of us to shame in an arm wrestling match im sure! haha


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

It is more artful in black and white.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

but I don't doubt any of her hard work.

No one here does, nor do I think any of us want to take any credit away from her, but then there is the PR machine. Look at this picture, if this has been a pic of a fat sweaty woman would you be posting it? How about a pic of a guy with his belly hanging out, butt crack showing, would that have made the TV shows as well?

Putting aside the chivalry aspect about how women should be treated, isn't this a pic made solely as eye candy? Hell there is not even woodwork in it!


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

ask danica about it…

I was just thinking about comparing her to Danica, same deal.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

isn't this a pic made solely as eye candy?

It certainly is eye candy for me haha


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I tried to sell on my sex appeal. I still haven't figured out why it didn't work


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

You insist she is marketing herself as sexy, using her sexiness to sell her furniture. Jorge even pointed out that some of her photos are B&W. OMG, what is sexier than that? LOL!! It's not like she is doing cheesecake or bimbo poses like you see on tool calendars. She deserves respect, first, for her successes and accomplishments as some of the guys have shown. I can tell you from experience-though I'm old enough now it is but a dim memory, LOL-the cutesy risqué humor is not head turning for an accomplished, self-assured young woman, it is eye-rolling.

Maybe she is just herself… an attractive young woman. Can't blame her for hiring a photographer who took classy, flattering photos. If you had your photo on a website, wouldn't you want to look your best? I'll bet she has been wearing tank tops and jeans for a long time. Just like Tommy Mac wore tight T-shirts and tight jeans before he had a TV show. I'll bet even Norm wore those sexy plaid shirts before he had a show. 

I'm not really a stiff-necked old biddy and I am not blind to GdP's attractiveness; it is part of the whole person. My objection is to the few shallow and crude remarks that focus only on her looks. I may be, in part, projecting my own experience of working my ass off and being accused of getting to where I was because of my looks or being "a girl". In any case, I doubt anyone is paying $350 a piece for her Coleman stools because of her looks!


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

@Mary Anne - Between her website and her blog, Greta has no fewer than 50 photos and videos of herself. I challenge you to find a single person here who has more than a couple photos on their own sites…and if they do, they are probably self-depreciating.

I think it's obvious that Greta is self-aware of her physical beauty. She has obviously decided to use it to get ahead in life. I do not necessarily view this as a bad thing, but it does open herself to such attention.

People are individuals. They make decisions of their own and must live with those consequences. Whatever LJs say about Greta has no bearing on what they feel about the rest of the female gender. I salute women like you, who do what we do as good or better that us, yet allow their work to speak for itself. I think it's obvious that Greta is NOT allowing her work to speak for itself.

I'm actually kinda amazed that our male LJs have been very benign in their responses…but for the most part, I guess it just shows how much we generally honor and respect women, especially those who join our community on equal footing and enjoy the hobby/profession like we do.

One only has to read for a day or two to see how many LJs regularly speak highly of their own wives.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

"I would love for those of you who have stated any innuendos to please remove them, if that is possible. I think we would all love to have daughters to be like this young lady. Not sure any of us would want our daughters to be spoken of this way."

Relax Francis. We can oogle over a hot girl without the PC police intervening.

If it offends you move on.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

@Jay: I'm as big a feminist as there is when it comes to advocating equal rights, equal opportunities, and equal pay for women. But there is no escaping the fact that, whether through biology, society, or a combination thereof, men and women tend to see some things very differently.

For example, if the average man comes home and says to his wife "Honey, I was just flipping through Playboy over at the barbershop, and I'm feeling kinda frisky… c'mon over here", things likely are not going to end well. She would feel objectified, and would believe that her husband was really only interested in being with those women in the magazine.

However, let's consider the highly unlikely scenario where a woman comes home and says to her husband, "Oooh, I was just over at Jill's looking at her issue of Nude Bodybuilder Monthly, and I couldn't wait to come home and get my hands on you!" I don't know of any man who wouldn't be on the phone in a heartbeat, ordering her a lifetime subscription.

And *that's* the difference between men and women.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh, that's funny, Charlie, and so true. And I think that's why many women DO put themselves out there like Greta has. I just think that women who DON'T do this shouldn't blame US when we respond the way Greta probably wanted us to.

Of course, there are all sorts of double standards out there.

BTW, I knew those nude pictures in Bodybuilder's Monthly would come back to haunt me!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Charlie post that subscription info. I'll take a chance!!


----------



## YanktonSD (Jun 21, 2011)

I think she just won every award I know of in my book.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

She deserves respect, first, for her successes and accomplishments as some of the guys have shown.

Can't blame her for hiring a photographer who took classy, flattering photos. If you had your photo on a website, wouldn't you want to look your best?

Yes she does, but then the pics should be about *her woodwork*, not her…..

I do not know where you worked, for I while I worked in the Haz waste field, and we had women working right along with the guys, not once did I see or hear a bad joke, innuendo or inappropriate behavior. It is one thing to joke about it on a forum another to equate this to the job place, which is what you are doing.

My objection is to the few shallow and crude remarks that focus only on her looks.

Sorry, but that is what is being marketed. In her site you see 3 pieces, a bench, a stool that is not even woodworking and a table, the rest are pictures of her playing with the tools. I am probably going to sound like the people you despise, but I did not see any extraordinary examples of woodwork, at least not any that would merit a TV spot. She is certainly not a Sam Maloof, Krenov or Klaus. How come we don't see videos of Charles Neil? Strictly speaking a far more accomplished woodworker than this woman.

I have to say you are projecting your personal experiences on to us.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

no matter what the opinion. She is getting attention, which is what it was meant to do.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm actually kinda amazed that our male LJs have been very benign in their responses…

Yeah, Rocky sent me a joke that was hilarious, but a bit too crass, I am sure it would have made some here pop a vein…. 

no matter what the opinion. She is getting attention, which is what it was meant to do.

True, but we are not exactly the audience she is looking for…..


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure she claimed to be a furniture maker and not only just a woodworker, per se'.
Personally, that video is the first time I've ever seen a woman trim out an acetylene torch. That alone impressed me.

I don't really have a dog in this fight… just sayin'.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

I know a lot of women who do sculpture that are very accomplished with an acetylene torch, but they are not as cute…. ;-)


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Be careful calling her "cute," Jorge. Save that kinda language for hooters girls. Oh, wait, even they are victims of sex-capitalist entrepreneurs! How dare they take advantage of those innocent ladies like that! Predators!


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Breaking news!-- This just in! Guys are generally pigs, especially when it comes to attractive women.

As far as Ms deParry, of course she's using her looks. The first picture on her website is of an article in a magazine. The first line of the article describes her looks not her furniture. The pictures of her aren't working shots, they're glamor shots. More power to her. It's silly not to use your assets to wend your way through life.

I'm not in any position to judge anyone's woodworking skills but… I look through her design portfolio and I see a towel rack made out of a board and allthread. I see a tissue box of nailed butt joints. I see cutting boards. I see a wine balancer. I see a magazine rack made out of plywood and again using nailed butt joints. I think I could randomly click on any three posters on this thread and find more impressive work.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

There you have it, *Charlie*! There is a difference in the way men and women see things. I suppose a lot of men would be thrilled if a strange woman grabbed him between his legs and offered to take him to bed. I sent a guy to the hospital for it.

*Cosmicsniper* Good post. Maybe I'll have time to respond later, but right now I'm hot into building a shaker table and I need to get back in my shop. My earlier post was more about addressing the boorish behavior of a few Jocks than second guessing how much weight GdP thinks her looks pull in selling her work. The photos are classy and well done and not "asking" for crude commentary.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Save that kinda language for hooters girls. Oh, wait, even they are victims of sex-capitalist entrepreneurs!

Funny you mention that, I never saw one of them return a good tip in defense of their feminism.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

Personally I think her work is kind of basic and design wise, pretty bland.

But she has a great azz.

Let's get real here, she's selling her sex appeal as hard as she's selling her woodworking skills. So let's lose all the holier than thou's and mock sexual objectification horror.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

*"The photos are classy and well done and not "asking" for crude commentary."*

This is too funny…classy? skin tight jeans, low cut tight tshirt, tousled hair, body wet with perspiration? Please…...those aren't two stools she's selling…..


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

"*I suppose a lot of men would be thrilled if a strange woman grabbed him between his legs and offered to take him to bed. I sent a guy to the hospital for it.*"

I'd have helped you send him there (not that you needed it, obviously). I don't think anyone is advocating that kind of behavior.

Some years ago, though, I had a female coworker make some approving sounds from behind me as I was bending over, and she made some remark about how nice my backside looked in those pants. It was certainly inappropriate on her part, but I can't say I was offended.

My last post was meant to be humorous, but if you think about it, it really does go a long way toward explaining why even men and women who know, like, and respect each other can have heated disagreements on subjects like this. We just see things from very different perspectives.

The Golden Rule isn't foolproof. Treating someone else the way you yourself would want to be treated only works if you and the other person are in agreement about how you'd want to be treated.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

She brings new meaning to the term "shop fox". I always thought mine looked pretty good, but it's not smokin! (I hope!...)


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I always appreciate anyone who is willing to go the extra mile….....................


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*knotscott* : )

Just my opinion , but, for what's left to those jeans she's wearing , she might as well make Daisy Dukes out of them and show off her sewing skills to us : )
I'm happy that she knows how to light a torch , but as anyone who has any experience using one knows , an open front blouse / shirt isn't really very smart to wear. God bless her , though : )


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Dusty, you can't get burnt when your already that hot!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Good point , Don : )


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

+1 *Don W*....

"Dusty, you can't get burnt when your already that hot!"


----------



## mbmattvt (Mar 3, 2013)

Do you think she likes to fish, too?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

mbmattvt: Man, some guys are never satisfied!


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I heard her daddy owns a liquor store


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

The way I'm seeing it….

A good looking girl who likes what she's doing. No question she's using her looks to get her foot in the door.
Who, if they were able…wouldn't? Good for her.

Time always tells. She won't survive on her looks alone…gravity is a bitch.

Looks get you in the door….then talent takes you the rest of the way. Or not.


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

+1 Tony


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Amen


----------

